# Lead and its use for lures



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Over the years I have accumulated around 30-35 pounds of lead weights for scuba diving. Since it has become less of a hobby for me, is this lead able to be melted down and used for lure making?? Most is solid lead weights, and about 10 pound is the bb style side weights. If it can be used, what is a fair trade per pound of lead selling for? Thanks in advance for answering my question.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes dive weights are usually made from soft quality lead. and its great for making jigs and sinkers for fishing. its been selling on here for around 1.00 per lb plus priority shipping. as you can ship up to 70 lbs in a priority box at a flat rate. it sells a little higher on ebay.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Do you know if it is the same with the bb style soft weights?? I would assume so. It's just little pellets in the pouch.
I actually added up my whole pile and come to find out I have 77 pounds! Guess I was a little off! Either way I have 57 pounds in the old school lead weights and 20 pounds in the bb soft style. Too bad I don't make lures!!


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

With that much lead maybe making them is your new hobby? Haha


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing!! In the past I worked as a diver and accumulated enough for work and play sets of gear. Thinking I am better off just making my own inline weights for trolling from now on. Started looking at do it molds. What is the mold guys use for Erie in line weights. Was thinking 1, 2, 3 and possibly a 6 for bula. But could not find a mold that covers these sizes. Never did it before and figure I may give it a shot. Let me know what guys are using!! Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Recently I've been thinking of getting rid of some lead also. I have probably 80 pounds or so in blocks, ingots and balls. Cleaning out the garage and didn't realize I had so much. Was thinking about taking some in to the scrap yard.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing!! In the past I worked as a diver and accumulated enough for work and play sets of gear. Thinking I am better off just making my own inline weights for trolling from now on. Started looking at do it molds. What is the mold guys use for Erie in line weights. Was thinking 1, 2, 3 and possibly a 6 for bula. But could not find a mold that covers these sizes. Never did it before and figure I may give it a shot. Let me know what guys are using!! Any help is greatly appreciated


I've been doing it for some time now. Don't know much about those type of weights but if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Recently I've been thinking of getting rid of some lead also. I have probably 80 pounds or so in blocks, ingots and balls. Cleaning out the garage and didn't realize I had so much. Was thinking about taking some in to the scrap yard.


they wont give you much at a scrap yard. you'd be better off listing it on ogf or on ebay. there's a lot of cat fishermen on here that makes there own weights that usually buys any that's listed on here, as long as the price is right.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> they wont give you much at a scrap yard. you'd be better off listing it on ogf or on ebay. there's a lot of cat fishermen on here that makes there own weights that usually buys any that's listed on here, as long as the price is right.
> sherman


Thanks Sherman. People started giving me lead years ago when I poured a lot and made spoons. One guy gave me a 14" round disk of 1/8" lead that was a blank for an x-ray camera shield. It's 99.9% medical grade stuff. I made so many spoons out of that it wasn't funny. Another guy gave me 50 pounds in a bucket. Big 4" and smaller blocks and ingots. Also some chunks of pewter. Just too much for me to use. I have hundreds of river sinkers and 1-3 oz weights that I've poured also. There was a day when I was big into cat fishing on the southern lakes and Muskingum river. Not so much any more.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry guys but the forum got off track. Looking for the best mold model number to make inline weights for Erie. Was hoping for one two and three ounce in one or something like that. What is the best mold for Erie that you guys use


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry about that ErieRider.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No worries. Just want to see if I can get an answer to what guys are using.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to erierider. I thought you might be wanting to just get rid of your lead. I haven't been able to find the fish shaped inline sinker molds. but you might do a search on line. or do a search for keel sinker molds. they have the molds on ebay for just the long round in line molds.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No apologies at all guys. I initially figured I was going to sell the lead if it was able to be used for weights. That's the reason I started the thread. However after going through the bucket in my garage and finding out I had over 70 pounds, thought I might as well just make my own. Selling for a dollar a pound vs buying inlines for a buck a piece. I figured I would possibly invest in the equipment. So in reality I took it off track myself!


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

If you can't find what you want you can buy just a blank mold and make/have a mold milled


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

Have you checked do it molds website? hilts Palmer also used to make molds not sure if they still do. Try Mike runs the Oberlin fishing flea market might have some molds .jans netcraft or eBay for the terminal tackle .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey rider there's nothing wrong with wanting to make your own sinkers and save a little money. but by the time you buy a lead pot around 60.00 and a mold for around 40.00 your going to have around 100.00 invested. and 20 sinkers is going to last you for many yrs. there just not something you lose very often. you could sell 70# of lead and make 70.00 and add the 100.00 your going to invest and have a 170.00 to spend on sinkers. go to rednekoutfitters.com and buy maybe 10 2oz 10 3oz and 10 6oz sinkers for about 120.00 and have money left over for gas for fishing.

you only save money making your own sinkers if your planning to make and use a lot of them. I make up about 30 to 50 3 4 and 5 oz sinkers every yr for my trip to fl saltwater fishing. and I make the no roll sinkers that are very costly to buy off ebay, so I save money every yr. my pot and molds are already paid for, I have plenty of soft lead to last me for as long as I'm able to fish. so my sinkers don't cost anything anymore. back when I first got into pouring my own sinkers I did jigs and barrel sinkers and big 1oz through 5oz jigs for saltwater fishing. and I made enough for friends and family so I was saving money right from the start.

if your still interested in making your own trolling sinkers check out item 301570301454 on ebay. it makes 2 and 4 oz sinkers. and they have keel sinker molds that makes 1 1/2 oz and 2 oz sinkers if you want lighter sinkers.

and like I said if you ever need to use my lead pot just come by one day and we'll spend the day making up sinkers.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Sherman. The offer is great. Keep in touch when you are around Erie!


----------

